

Google and China: Flowers for a funeral - yan
http://www.economist.com/world/asia/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15270952

======
mark_l_watson
Looking at this from a computer nerd perspective, China has been a successful
NODEMOCRACY because they have been able to deliver on an increasing standard
of living for its citizens. I suspect that a lot of Internet users in China
are much more interested in their careers and lifestyle than "freedom." That
said, if the Chinese government fails to deliver on an every increasing
standard of living, then they have real problems.

A little off topic, but: here in the USA we spend about 1.5 trillion dollars a
year on our military industrial complex (DoD, Home Land Security, foreign aid
through the State Department, interest on loans to pay for all of this, etc.,
etc.) I am not the only one who wishes that more of these resources were
directed at our own industrial and educational infrastructure.

